# Printmaking



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 28, 2008)

This has been on my mind for a while. I've resently become aware that I rather enjoy printmaking and will probably get my Bacholars in it.
( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Printmaking Wiki if you are unfamilar.)
I do relief prints (woodblock, linoleum) and I want to learn etching.

Anyway, I've been curious as to the interest of this more or less dying art in the Furry world. Are there other furry printmakers out there? Is there even a base that would be interested in limited edition fine art prints?


----------



## Merp (Jun 29, 2008)

I am not a printmaker although Ive dabbled in the art only a handlful of times...I think its a beautiful art and I think lots of people would enjoy seeing it. Not to mention the limited edition thing is a nice way to boost the value of prints!  ;p


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey thanks for replying Merp.

I agree it is a beautiful art, especially now understanding how much work goes into it and doing it. It is one of those things I think people tend to take for granted. (though I think most art has moments like that with people unfamiliar with it)
I've explained it as graphic design without the computer. However I've seen printmakers in person produce water color type work. It is brilliant. And what I'll be working on in the fall. ^^;

Yea, the limited edition is a plus. Even trying you can't reproduce the work, it just doesn't work that way. Anything can get a following if the quality is good and word gets around right?


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

printmaking is actually one of my favorite art forms. It's unfortunate that there's so little of it in the furry community 

I've tried my hand at it, though the cost of it was too much for me to keep going.

Are you also interested in silkscreening? It has some of the same aspects, and you could make some very interesting art with it  I've always wanted to try that, but never got the chance.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 29, 2008)

Phoenix

Agreed it is expensive and I haven't even moved away from just being a student! Paper, blocks, tools, inks, blankets, press, drying rack, etc. It's crazy. I was looking up presses and think the cheapest full table press I could find was at least 6000 bucks and technically I'd really need a Washington press for woodblocks instead of a rolling one. I don't know the name at the moment. Lithography press?

I haven't tried silk screening. Same as you haven't had the chance.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

I've heard that it makes a relatively same result, but... infinitely cheaper.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silkscreening

You can get a $20 wooden screen, and off you go lol


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 29, 2008)

lol, if only it was that simple. Still I will have to look into it at some point.


----------



## baroncoon (Jul 24, 2008)

There might be a market but believe it or not it might be outside the fandom where I find people a little more willing to drop the appropriate money for a limited etching or lithograph. myself and fiance actually exhibit at a couple shows a year at a local museum by us and have had some, not huge, success selling our furry work there. The one thing that I have noticed is that they are often looking for something other than usually pinup or erotic imagery. Often it is my more "slice of life" stuff that has generate the most feedback. In fact I have started to promote my art under the "Urban Jungle" theme which makes non-furries more comfortable with the concept. Once they start to understand the art form and concept then they seem more willing to consider the other stuff. I don't where your market region would be, were in the San Francisco Bay Area, your location says Colorado are you near one of the larger metropolitan areas there? That might effect your market,


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jul 24, 2008)

baroncoon said:


> There might be a market but believe it or not it might be outside the fandom where I find people a little more willing to drop the appropriate money for a limited etching or lithograph. myself and fiance actually exhibit at a couple shows a year at a local museum by us and have had some, not huge, success selling our furry work there. The one thing that I have noticed is that they are often looking for something other than usually pinup or erotic imagery. Often it is my more "slice of life" stuff that has generate the most feedback. In fact I have started to promote my art under the "Urban Jungle" theme which makes non-furries more comfortable with the concept. Once they start to understand the art form and concept then they seem more willing to consider the other stuff. I don't where your market region would be, were in the San Francisco Bay Area, your location says Colorado are you near one of the larger metropolitan areas there? That might effect your market,



I was thinking of focusing on everyday actives kind of stuff also. Makes it more comfortable for others.

Yea would have to go up north to Denver to find a decent market.

Thank you very much Baron for posting. It is good to hear insight, which is what I'm looking for. ^^


----------



## TitoAmor (Aug 1, 2008)

I've done some printing before, I'm still trying to keep the ol' traditional artwork going in the fandom and in my professional practice too for many reasons. I've incorporated Furry art into my contemporary art practice, which given the lack of furries in the UK, has gone down very well.

So you're not alone ;3


----------

